# What is the solution to overpopulation?



## Jared:3 (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm not sure, maybe build artificial land? We still have antarctica, but it's unhabitable, so what then?


----------



## f11 (Jul 2, 2016)

Kick out the white people maybe :/ pls this is a joke don't be offended sorry


----------



## Jared:3 (Jul 2, 2016)

Crys said:


> Kick out the white people maybe :/// pls this is a joke don't be offended sorry



Wtf, I'm sure most of the population is white, so that means kick out billions?


----------



## f11 (Jul 2, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Wtf, I'm sure most of the population is white, so that means kick out billions?


Itd solve overpopulation so ?\_(⌣̯̀⌣́)_/?


----------



## Jared:3 (Jul 2, 2016)

Crys said:


> Itd solve overpopulation so ?\_(⌣̯̀⌣́)_/?



True, good point


----------



## Tao (Jul 2, 2016)

Make road signs have smaller numbers.

It'll be like euthanasia for old people.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jul 2, 2016)

Tao said:


> Make road signs have smaller numbers.
> 
> It'll be like euthanasia for old people.


Yeah, there are to many old people, there everywhere!


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 2, 2016)

Restrict how many children someone can have 

I think 2 max lmao


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 2, 2016)

Kill everyone. Or make the Purge real. When a species is over populated we usually hunt it and try to use it for stuff. So I mean Soylent Green anyone?


----------



## misakixx (Jul 2, 2016)

*.*

enforce chinas 1 kid plan in the west and places like indonesia,, nigeria,, india etc. lol such a shame that i heard that they stopped it.


----------



## f11 (Jul 2, 2016)

misakixx said:


> enforce chinas 1 kid plan in the west and places like indonesia,, nigeria,, india etc. lol such a shame that i heard that they stopped it.


dude my moms from nigeria we did nothing wrong :///  put it in places in like Europe or the US,  not just poorer countries uwu.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 2, 2016)

education, stopping child deaths (so people will have to have less children in order for some of them to survive), making poverty a smaller issue etc. (in parts of the world where not many are educated and poverty is a big problems people have more children because of reasons. (for instance they need more children to bring in family to the family. also education stops as many children being born because through education the people can get a better paying job, don't have to have many children etc. also young women who are in school don't have as many children as women the same age who are not in school.)

as for our resources the western world needs to stop using so many resources. we would have enough food for everyone if we changed how we eat and treat food. a crap load of food is thrown away, food that could have been eaten. and meat is bad in many ways. other than that it's bad for the environment and those stuff it also takes up a lot of space. 
basically, on the fields where we grow food for animals that we later kill to eat we could instead grow veggies and stuff that would give more food than meat would. (because since the animal also is alive n stuff you know it burns calories but, like, carrots or w/e don't burn calories sO you don't lose anything from growing stuff that you later eat yourself, but when you give it to an animal that you intend to eat later you lose Food Energy lol. idk if this made sense but. ye.)


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 2, 2016)

Crys said:


> dude my moms from nigeria we did nothing wrong :///  put it in places in like Europe or the US,  not just poorer countries uwu.



Yeah, why just poor countries xD

I vote for all countries lmao


----------



## namiieco (Jul 2, 2016)

Blow up the world
Or start WW3
same thing


----------



## misakixx (Jul 2, 2016)

Crys said:


> dude my moms from nigeria we did nothing wrong :///  put it in places in like Europe or the US,  not just poorer countries uwu.



i know you did nothing wrong but last time i checked it had almost 200 million people like wow. o_o and i did mention the west but that country was one of the first to come to mind since i recently found out how many people lived there and i was just like omfh so many. o_o i would enforce it in my country too if i could. im half dutch and like 17 million people on this extremely tiny land mass and really hate it here theres literally no nature or pretty scenery. >,<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Yeah, why just poor countries xD
> 
> I vote for all countries lmao



i didnt say just poor countries. i mentioned the west too but those 3 countries are the first to come to mind when theres overpopulation. i dont think its needed in countries like mongolia tho where its literally almost empty. feeling like everyone is skipping the west part while reading my comment tho. smh >,<


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm going to address other factors not just "overpopulation" because that isn't the only problem, nor really the main cause of the problems the the world is facing in regard to this. To find a solution to a problem such as overpopulation, you really need to be aware of the causes, why are we experiencing overpopulation? Most people automatically think that it's due to having too many children, and don't realise there's other massive factors, like the decline in death rate - such a massive proportion of the population are elderly (60+), this is something we caused, due to advanced in medical care and suchlike, we can't exactly go back on it now.

Space: Build ALL houses upwards, housing is a big problem, especially in the west where most people are greedy and want a nice reasonably sized house with a garden, but if all living areas were multi-story apartment buildings with hundreds of floors, you'd get 200+ houses in the space of 2. 

Food: Distribution of food and other resources, we have way more than enough food on earth to adequately feed everyone, so that nobody goes hungry or starves to death due to lack of food, however, the distribution of said food is a massive problem, again mainly due to the greedy west. Also, less meat and dairy consumption would be a good thing as the amount of food and water that goes into feeding animals for people to consume could feed everyone in the world, but instead the animal goes to feeding a few. Also, the amount of space used to farm animals is ridiculous. 

Education: This is mainly an issue in less developed countries, but not exclusively. In many countries the job for a woman is simply to get married and have children, and starting this at such a young age leads to many, many children in that woman's life, we really need to do more than what we're currently doing to bring education to countries that don't have it. If a girl is educated, she will learn that getting married and having children young isn't her only option, there's other options for women. 

I would also like to say that a one child policy is NOT a good idea, not at all. China abolished their policy for a reason, in attempt to lower the number of female infanticide (killing of female babies). While it did lower the number of children born, it also led to a significant gender gap as well as other problems. When the one child policy was implemented in China, many couples valued male babies over female ones, this led to many unwanted baby girls, and since only one child was allowed, the fate of these female babies often wasn't a good one, with orphanages becoming way overrun and filled with baby girls, others wouldn't have even made it to an orphanage. Is this really something we want to be advocating? I'm not denying that it worked to some extent, but the negatives out-weigh the positives to me. Not only that but policing what someone can do with their body to such an extent really doesn't sit well with me at all, there has to be better options. 

I could say so much more on this topic, but there's no point in me blabbing on anymore. At the end of the day, we let it go too far, people should have been trying to seriously do something about the world's problems long, long ago, now we're in deep **** and there's likely no way we're getting out of it.


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

Just get rid of everyone and let the innocent animals be happy. c:


----------



## misakixx (Jul 2, 2016)

*.*



FleshyBro said:


> I'm going to address other factors not just "overpopulation" because that isn't the only problem, nor really the main cause of the problems the the world is facing in regard to this. To find a solution to a problem such as overpopulation, you really need to be aware of the causes, why are we experiencing overpopulation? Most people automatically think that it's due to having too many children, and don't realise there's other massive factors, like the decline in death rate - such a massive proportion of the population are elderly (60+), this is something we caused, due to advanced in medical care and suchlike, we can#t exactly go back on it now.
> 
> 
> Space: Build ALL houses upwards, housing is a big problem, especially in the west where most people are greedy and want a nice reasonably sized house with a garden, but if all living areas were multi-story apartment buildings with hundreds of floors, you'd get 200+ houses in the space of 2.
> ...



i agree with you say it especially the food part. i wasnt being that serious anyway. xD


----------



## Tensu (Jul 2, 2016)

More seriously though, there is plenty of room in the United States and the rest of the world for cities. We can build skyscrapers and even earthscrapers (look it up, it's pretty cool). There is plenty of room in the world for people, a surplus in fact. There really is no issue with overpopulation at the moment and probably not in a VERY long time. The real issue is that we can't make these cities happen because we simply don't have the money on this earth.

Even without the cities I've mentioned, there is still room for people. Many homes are selling constantly, and there's plenty of space for people who needed, but the thing is, we don't have the money to make it happen. Yeah, there's plenty of space, but how would we get water, food, electricity, and funding to build cities without money? The real issue isn't overpopulation at all, it's money.

This is why it's so important to  contribute to charities and give money to the poor. They're really fine where they are, they just need money. You can't just complain about overpopulation and not do anything. If we take  action soon, we can actually help out the situation, we probably will never solve the problem fully, but we can and should make an effort to help out.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Jul 2, 2016)

Birth control and encouraging people to have fewer children.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Azure said:


> More seriously though, there is plenty of room in the United States and the rest of the world for cities. We can build skyscrapers and even earthscrapers (look it up, it's pretty cool). There is plenty of room in the world for people, a surplus in fact. There really is no issue with overpopulation at the moment and probably not in a VERY long time. The real issue is that we can't make these cities happen because we simply don't have the money on this earth.
> 
> Even without the cities I've mentioned, there is still room for people. Many homes are selling constantly, and there's plenty of space for people who needed, but the thing is, we don't have the money to make it happen. Yeah, there's plenty of space, but how would we get water, food, electricity, and funding to build cities without money? The real issue isn't overpopulation at all, it's money.
> 
> This is why it's so important to  contribute to charities and give money to the poor. They're really fine where they are, they just need money. You can't just complain about overpopulation and not do anything. If we take  action soon, we can actually help out the situation, we probably will never solve the problem fully, but we can and should make an effort to help out.



Are you serious? The problem isn't physical space, it's about resources.


----------



## Tensu (Jul 2, 2016)

TarzanGirl said:


> Are you serious? The problem isn't physical space, it's about resources.



That's what I'm saying.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 2, 2016)

send some people to space? i mean theres people living in the space station soo..


----------



## TarzanGirl (Jul 2, 2016)

Azure said:


> That's what I'm saying.



I don't really understand what you are saying then. You made it sound like a housing problem and said it's all about money but you did not mention the world's limited natural resources.


----------



## Tensu (Jul 2, 2016)

TarzanGirl said:


> I don't really understand what you are saying then. You made it sound like a housing problem and said it's all about money but you did not mention the world's limited natural resources.



Yeah I did, read the second paragraph. I referenced money, food, and water.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 3, 2016)

There is an easy solution: elect Donald Trump as POTUS.


----------



## seliph (Jul 3, 2016)

Make artificial land masses out of saltine crackers


----------



## Aquari (Jul 3, 2016)

i want to say "hunt them" but idk...


----------



## _G~ (Jul 3, 2016)

RUNN! ITS GODZILLAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Taj (Jul 3, 2016)

Ah the quality of his thread is stunning

I mean, I honestly don't think there's a solution to this that everybody will agree on, whether it's aritificial land or something else. 

But all of the Americans care about their lives and not the future so they wouldn't contribute a dime


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 3, 2016)

neester14 said:


> But all of the Americans care about their lives and not the future so they wouldn't contribute a dime



We're doing our best to reduce our population by making guns and alcohol as easily available as possible.


----------



## Miii (Jul 3, 2016)

Any time a species way exceeds it's carrying capacity (the highest number of a particular species an environment can support) there is a shortage of food, then a mass starvation event after which the number of that species drastically decreases. Then, when resources become readily available again, the number of individual members of that species will start to rise again. Earth's carrying capacity was estimated to be around 6.5 billion, and we're well past that now. 

In short, if we don't change how we produce and distribute resources, it'll work itself out, just not in a way that benefits us.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 3, 2016)

education & access to birth control so people can learn to not have so many kids especially in 3rd world countries. 
allow max of 2 children?
to feed the overpopulation, something has to be done about the meat industry bc it's taking up so many resources such as food and water (and space) that can used for people in need instead.


----------



## Trystin (Jul 3, 2016)

cringe


----------



## Miii (Jul 3, 2016)

purpleunicorns said:


> Mass execution of all male of the human species. I probably just offended everyone but oh well cause in the end it doesn't even matter In fact, females can pregnant using the BONE MARROW of another woman and the chances of the child being female are 100% so



You're either a troll or a feminazi.


----------



## Trystin (Jul 3, 2016)

Also cringe


----------



## Llust (Jul 3, 2016)

kill everyone


----------



## ams (Jul 3, 2016)

Nature usually has a way of solving these problems. There are a lot of major cities near the ocean which isn't the best call these days.


----------



## yamashta (Jul 3, 2016)

Cannibalism.

I feel very alone, there aren't very many of us in the world. kek


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 3, 2016)

Soylent Green.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 3, 2016)

snoozit said:


> send some people to space? i mean theres people living in the space station soo..



ZENON CAN BE REAL!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MozzarellaSticks said:


> Soylent Green.



Already called that one.


----------



## vel (Jul 3, 2016)

manmade disease, like that one game on the iPhone, it's called disease or something. You make different diseases and your goal is to kill everyone. Planet of the Apes?


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 3, 2016)

Velour said:


> manmade disease, like that one game on the iPhone, it's called disease or something. You make different diseases and your goal is to kill everyone. Planet of the Apes?



you mean plague inc.? i think that's what you're talking about.

the easiest solution for overpopulation is just to wait. we have not reached our carrying capacity yet, so, we're _technically_ not overpopulated ?? soon, yes, but not at this very moment. the earth still has enough resources where the birth rate is faster and higher than the death rate.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 3, 2016)

hm to be completely realistic, i think the government will just limit the number of kids someone can have


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 3, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> hm to be completely realistic, i think the government will just limit the number of kids someone can have



it'll suck for the fans of those shows where it's like "21 kids and counting", haha.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 3, 2016)

shigure said:


> it'll suck for the fans of those shows where it's like "21 kids and counting", haha.



omg so true (why do those shows exist in the first place lmao)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 3, 2016)

shigure said:


> it'll suck for the fans of those shows where it's like "21 kids and counting", haha.



There go my dreams on becoming the next "octo-mom" :/


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 3, 2016)

purpleunicorns said:


> Mass execution of all male of the human species. I probably just offended everyone but oh well cause in the end it doesn't even matter In fact, females can pregnant using the BONE MARROW of another woman and the chances of the child being female are 100% so



I don't think you're serious at all, but if you are, that would never be feasible. The amount of time it would take and money it would cost to do that everytime anyone wanted a baby would be ridiculous, and I really don't think it's a solution to overpopulation at all


----------



## Cudon (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm pretty sure most of the overpopulation comes from countries where condoms and such are hard to come by, so make getting condoms easier & less costly. Also getting rid of the cultural and financial need for women to have kids in some countries would help too.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 3, 2016)

As terrible as it sounds, it will find a way to come back. By the next war, or a disease. Something always happens that reduces population. So all you can do is sit and wait.


----------



## Cudon (Jul 3, 2016)

shigure said:


> it'll suck for the fans of those shows where it's like "21 kids and counting", haha.


There are countries that actually need more kids due to the aging demographic. Finland would actually appreciate a family with like 20 kids cuz rn Finland has too few people working and too many elders and kids that can't work.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jul 3, 2016)

anybody who has sex, force them to wear those safe sex things
kill all kids and elderly ppl
teach kids not to have the shabangabang when theyre older or they will see dead dogs
have max 1 child for each 2 parent families
a $100,000 fee for every other baby after the 1st if they keep the baby or kill the baby off
a plague that'll kill the majority of the population
remove the female sex organs once they are 12 or so 

lol idek, but i personally think it's only really "overpopulated" in countries that exceed the 100,000,000 population like China, India, United States etc..


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jul 3, 2016)

Artificial crackers.


----------



## moonford (Jul 3, 2016)

purpleunicorns said:


> Noo I'm not a troll. Google it. And I'm not a feminist I just don't appreciate misogyny nor do I appreciate men being TOTAL BUTTHOLES



Not all men are buttholes, Im not....I think....oh and I think you got feminists & feminazis mixed up. c:
I'm a feminist and I think all women should be equal to men, definition of feminism: "the advocacy of women's rights on the ground of the equality of the sexes." and if you're a woman who doesn't stand by feminism, well I'm confused then...cause I'm a *male* and I'm a feminist....Feminazis are people who believe Women are superior and sometimes I think they are too.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jul 3, 2016)

purpleunicorns said:


> Noo I'm not a troll. Google it. And I'm not a feminist I just don't appreciate misogyny nor do I appreciate men being TOTAL BUTTHOLES



"not a troll" isn't a convincing argument for not being a troll by the way, just brush up on that.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> There go my dreams on becoming the next "octo-mom" :/



That just made me wonder. If someone gets pregnant and they find out they're having triplets, but the government has a law that 1 couple can only have 2 children, then what happens?? Do they just let that slide or what? Cause that's pretty common for people to give birth to more than 2 kids at a time


----------



## Koden (Jul 3, 2016)

well, lets all sit back and wait for the new world order to take its course


----------



## Brad (Jul 3, 2016)

We'll take all the unimportant people, put em near a big cliff, and just sorta... push.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 3, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> That just made me wonder. If someone gets pregnant and they find out they're having triplets, but the government has a law that 1 couple can only have 2 children, then what happens?? Do they just let that slide or what? Cause that's pretty common for people to give birth to more than 2 kids at a time



When China had their one child policy, they allowed people to keep all their children if they had twins/triplets, I assume it would work that way if it were a thing elsewhere, you couldn't exactly take one or two of someone's children away.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Brad said:


> We'll take all the unimportant people, put em near a big cliff, and just sorta... push.



I'm one of those unimportant people, let's start with me


----------



## vel (Jul 3, 2016)

shigure said:


> you mean plague inc.? i think that's what you're talking about.



yeah yeah plague. 

the gov ain't gonna enforce a law to limit the number of children. look what happened to china. some idiot somewhere is going to spread a disease that will kill almost all of mankind and some people are born immune. or, if you're not into that story, something big is going to happen (like independence day) and everyone is gonna die. i'm thinking of terminator. i don't know, the best we can do is wait it out, we can't really deal with things like this right now. donald trump is almost going to be elected (although hillary is going to win looking at the demographics) so we should lay off with human annihilation and focus on the closest problem. (not saying overpopulation isn't a problem for all those people who like picking at every word everyone says)


----------



## Soraru (Jul 3, 2016)

instead of killing people, how about we put them in space? build artificial mini planets?

im pretty sure with the technology we have and continue to make, we can make a planet. 
its only if those rich elites even have the morality to put their funds into something progressive.
but im pretty sure for them, it would be easier to just "kill people"


----------



## moonford (Jul 3, 2016)

Soraru said:


> instead of killing people, how about we put them in space? build artificial mini planets?



We will probably destroy everything up there too.


----------



## Miii (Jul 3, 2016)

purpleunicorns said:


> Noo I'm not a troll. Google it. And I'm not a feminist I just don't appreciate misogyny nor do I appreciate men being TOTAL BUTTHOLES



Yeah I'm familiar with "kill all men" as it's been around since 2010 or so. It's a ridiculous and f**ked up ideology that would never work unless you felt like forcing certain women into slavery to perform jobs that need to be done, but that women are already choosing not to do. Some of the most male dominated jobs are things like construction, home repair, plumbing, electricity, coal mining, oil and gas production, car/bus/truck mechanics, aircraft mechanics, accounting/financing, IT, cooking, law enforcement, emergency services such as fire fighting, math related academic careers, and (here's a big one) POLITICS.

On top of there being so many valuable male dominated careers, NOT ALL MEN ARE MISOGYNISTS. In fact, MOST men aren't misogynistic and don't treat women poorly. Yeah, _some_ guys are like that, but you can't just apply an idiotic stereotype like that to MORE THAN HALF THE POPULATION. 

How would you feel if I said that all women are so weak, unintelligent and emotionally fragile that they need men to take over and make decisions for them? Sounds stupid, right? That's exactly what you're doing.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 3, 2016)

Miii said:


> Yeah I'm familiar with "kill all men" as it's been around since 2010 or so. It's a ridiculous and f**ked up ideology that would never work unless you felt like forcing certain women into slavery to perform jobs that need to be done, but that women are already choosing not to do. Some of the most male dominated jobs are things like construction, home repair, plumbing, electricity, coal mining, oil and gas production, car/bus/truck mechanics, aircraft mechanics, accounting/financing, IT, cooking, law enforcement, emergency services such as fire fighting, math related academic careers, and (here's a big one) POLITICS.
> 
> On top of there being so many valuable male dominated careers, NOT ALL MEN ARE MISOGYNISTS. In fact, MOST men aren't misogynistic and don't treat women poorly. Yeah, _some_ guys are like that, but you can't just apply an idiotic stereotype like that to MORE THAN HALF THE POPULATION.
> 
> How would you feel if I said that all women are so weak, unintelligent and emotionally fragile that they need men to take over and make decisions for them? Sounds stupid, right? That's exactly what you're doing.



woo chill out and men already say that about women so :^P


----------



## Miii (Jul 3, 2016)

Soraru said:


> instead of killing people, how about we put them in space? build artificial mini planets?
> 
> im pretty sure with the technology we have and continue to make, we can make a planet.
> its only if those rich elites even have the morality to put their funds into something progressive.
> but im pretty sure for them, it would be easier to just "kill people"



Actually, killing people would be much easier, it would just be a lot more gruesome. Think about how big earth is, and how many resources we have on it. Taking even a fourth of the available resources we have to put it towards forming another (much smaller) planet would be incredibly harmful to us, and making a planet habitable requires an atmosphere, nutrient rich soil (so lots of dead things already broken down), plant life to inhabit that soil, and interdependent living organisms that work together like we have on earth to keep the cycle of life and death going.

The only other planets similar to earth that we've discovered are very, very far away and would take years to get to.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 3, 2016)

Miii said:


> Actually, killing people would be much easier, it would just be a lot more gruesome. Think about how big earth is, and how many resources we have on it. Taking even a fourth of the available resources we have to put it towards forming another (much smaller) planet would be incredibly harmful to us, and making a planet habitable requires an atmosphere, nutrient rich soil (so lots of dead things already broken down), plant life to inhabit that soil, and interdependent living organisms that work together like we have on earth to keep the cycle of life and death going.
> 
> The only other planets similar to earth that we've discovered are very, very far away and would take years to get to.



yeah like thousands of years. if we travelled at the speed of light. lmao.

and no offense but how are you going to choose who will die? like, will they just say "hey we need to get rid of 15% of the earth's population" and then the different countries would have to just kill off 15% of their population. lmao imagine that.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 3, 2016)

double post ):


----------



## Miii (Jul 3, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> woo chill out and men already say that about women so :^P



No, I'm not gonna chill out when some idiot suggests committing mass genocide because "men are buttholes". Ever heard of Hitler? Are you okay with what he did? No? Then don't tell me to chill.

Not all men say that kind of crap about women. Again, _some_ of them do, not all, and even if a larger portion of them thought that way, education and advocating equal rights is better than killing over half the population.

- - - Post Merge - - -



visibleghost said:


> yeah like thousands of years. if we travelled at the speed of light. lmao.
> 
> and no offense but how are you going to choose who will die? like, will they just say "hey we need to get rid of 15% of the earth's population" and then the different countries would have to just kill off 15% of their population. lmao imagine that.



I'm not advocating killing people -__- I was saying that killing people is easier than forming an entire other planet to dump our men on. I think getting rid of any man just because he's a man is messed up, and that people need to stop stereotyping an entire gender, and saying that they need to die because they were born with a penis.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 3, 2016)

Miii said:


> No, I'm not gonna chill out when some idiot suggests committing mass genocide because "men are buttholes". Ever heard of Hitler? Are you okay with what he did? No? Then don't tell me to chill.
> 
> Not all men say that kind of crap about women. Again, _some_ of them do, not all, and even if a larger portion of them thought that way, education and advocating equal rights is better than killing over half the population.
> 
> ...



lol ok
the two aren't compareable but Yeah Okay Sure. and i never said i agreed w killing men lmao i'd die too then, i just said that women already are oppressed by men. also a woman saying she hates men is not the same as a man saying he hates women jsyk :^)

and being born w a penis =/= man But Alright Whatever


----------



## oath2order (Jul 3, 2016)

purpleunicorns said:


> Mass execution of all male of the human species. I probably just offended everyone but oh well cause in the end it doesn't even matter In fact, females can pregnant using the BONE MARROW of another woman and the chances of the child being female are 100% so



First off







Secondly all I could find out was one team having done this (http://www.nbcnews.com/id/17937813/...-science-render-men-unnecessary/#.V3lxbfkrKUk) and (http://discovermagazine.com/2007/jul/babies-from-bone-marrow)

They've done it in mice before and turns out, they just create short-lived baby mice. 





Velour said:


> manmade disease, like that one game on the iPhone, it's called disease or something. You make different diseases and your goal is to kill everyone. Planet of the Apes?



Plague Inc, Pandemic...



Neikkocat06 said:


> hm to be completely realistic, i think the government will just limit the number of kids someone can have



While they might do that, that doesn't really end up working out. China's One Child policy didn't work. They just killed the female babies.

- - - Post Merge - - -



visibleghost said:


> and being born w a penis =/= man But Alright Whatever



I mean for approximately 99.99% of people in the world with a penis identify a man so it's we might as well just say penis=man.


----------



## Miii (Jul 3, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> lol ok
> the two aren't compareable but Yeah Okay Sure. and i never said i agreed w killing men lmao i'd die too then, i just said that women already are oppressed by men. also a woman saying she hates men is not the same as a man saying he hates women jsyk :^)
> 
> and being born w a penis =/= man But Alright Whatever



Killing all men (which, again, make up more than half the population) would be worse than what Hitler did, so yes, they are absolutely comparable. 

Women are only oppressed by men in places like the middle east where it's illegal to step outside without wearing a pitch black burka covering your entire body, and parts of asia and africa where women are housewives with no access to birth control who end up having something like eight children that they can hardly afford to care for before they're 25. Women are NOT oppressed by men in western society. 

Western women have it SO good compared to the rest of the world. It's literally illegal not to hire us just because we're women. It's illegal to fire us just because we're pregnant, even though it forces a business to give you paid time off for your maternal leave (even if you just got hired two weeks ago!). Women in America will almost always win a custody case against her children's father. Women get child support from their child's father when they get divorced. Women get government assistance when they have more children than they can afford to care for. WAY more men are homeless than women. Men make up almost ALL of workplace fatalities because men occupy more dangerous (but necessary) careers. More men get raped than women (if you include prison statistics, which I do). Women are far more likely to have a rape accusation taken seriously. When a man says he's the victim of domestic abuse, he's laughed at and asked what he did to p**s a woman off. There's also the fact that a man is called p**sy if he talks about his feelings too much, where women are allowed to be as emotional as they want. So, in reality, WOMEN are the privileged ones, not men. 

And being born with a penis does make you a man. Biology determines gender, not "I feel like I'm this", sorry. I've said this before, but just because you're born a man or a woman doesn't mean you have to identify with the stereotypes associated with your gender, and live your life the way others tell you to.

And look, I get that you're trying to be the ultimate nice guy by saying that you are whatever gender you want to be, but we can't just toss aside facts and rationality to appease people that get offended for the wrong reasons. You have to consider that being transgender means that you're rejecting the physical reality of the body you were born into. That's highly abnormal and, while I'm not saying we should mistreat transgender people, I think that we should have a look into their mental health history before being like "yep, you have a penis, but you were supposed to be a woman." And I'm not setting out to hurt anyone's feelings or make them feel bad about themselves, but here's an alarming statistic for you: 80% of post-op transgenders kill themselves. 80%. In other words, 80% of transgenders that got exactly what they wanted, and lived as the gender they wanted to be were still unhappy enough to end their lives. If that doesn't hint at mental illness, then I don't know what does.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 3, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> I'm pretty sure most of the overpopulation comes from countries where condoms and such are hard to come by, so make getting condoms easier & less costly. Also getting rid of the cultural and financial need for women to have kids in some countries would help too.



I don't think the problem is that condoms and other forms of birth control are too costly; the problem is that there are still many areas of the world where birth control is culturally frowned upon. There are still a lot of very religious people in the world who believe it's their duty to put as many kids on the Earth as possible. That's why many experts say it's so important to educate women around the world so that they don't just see themselves as baby-making machines.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 3, 2016)

i have a better tutorial than all of you

1-Hear to Mark Thomas musica.lys
2-take yo bleach brought from walmart *CLOROX ONLY*
3-drink it
4-??????
5-profit


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jul 3, 2016)

Stop making so many freaking advancements in the medical field.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 3, 2016)

.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Jul 3, 2016)

China had a one child policy that lead to a decrease in population. If all first-world countries set a two child limit, the population would be far better maintained while not getting too low.

Obviously this will not work in poorer nations where childhood mortality rate is very high. A child limit policy would destroy these countries.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 3, 2016)

nerdatheart9490 said:


> China had a one child policy that lead to a decrease in population. If all first-world countries set a two child limit, the population would be far better maintained while not getting too low.
> 
> Obviously this will not work in poorer nations where childhood mortality rate is very high. A child limit policy would destroy these countries.



That's the problem though. Most first-world countries already have low birth rates and aging populations are a problem in many of those countries because people just don't want to have many children. Most third-world countries have very high birth rates and the only way to reduce that is to clean up all of the other problems which lead to those high birth rates because setting birth limits in those countries will not work.


----------



## Flowergender (Jul 4, 2016)

Stop having children for starters. I say go 5 or so years without a single person giving birth.


----------



## Cudon (Jul 4, 2016)

Flowergender said:


> Stop having children for starters. I say go 5 or so years without a single person giving birth.


I know that's like a random thought type of thing, but god that would end up so bad.
Most importantly it'd cause a gap in the ages of the population, which would cause problems for quite some time when the gap ages to working adult age. There'd be too few tax payers.
And, you know, you can't just tell the whole world to stop doing something, it won't work without some really brutal regulating and even then people find a way. It also really goes against the interests of people who really dream of getting children anytime soon and it would kind of force abortion on accidental pregnancies and not all people want to experience abortions.


----------



## moonford (Jul 4, 2016)

Jetix said:


> i have a better tutorial than all of you
> 
> 1-Hear to Mark Thomas musica.lys
> 2-take yo bleach brought from walmart *CLOROX ONLY*
> ...



Not every country has Walmart though.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm already choosing not to breed so

1. I feel like I'm already doing my part to help solve the issue and
2. I don't really care if the world gets over populated because I won't have any offspring that need to suffer through it.

I think education is the only way that we can humanely slow down our process toward overpopulation.  Unless people decide for themselves to cut back on having children, it's inhumane to force them to cut back, and they probably still won't anyway.  Even with China having the one child law, families still had more than one frequently and would give one up (usually the girls) or kill them, and that's not ok.


----------



## NintenZero (Jul 4, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Just get rid of everyone and let the innocent animals be happy. c:



Best answer because there is no linear answer to this modern issue that has only been around for a blink of time in comparison to the past generations of humans.


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 4, 2016)

genocide would be the only solution tbh but no one would agree

well, maybe if we killed all the poor/sick people... I know that sounds horrible but...


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 4, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Restrict how many children someone can have
> 
> I think 2 max lmao



So you want us to become China.

I'm personally not down with that.


----------



## piichinu (Jul 4, 2016)

dont let people in middle eastern countries have 9 kids and name them all the same thing


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 4, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> genocide would be the only solution tbh but no one would agree
> 
> well, maybe if we killed all the poor/sick people... I know that sounds horrible but...



Why kill the poor when the rich almost always use more resources?


----------



## Miii (Jul 4, 2016)

How about we don't kill people and, instead, change how we produce and distribute resources? We're currently producing enough food to ensure that everyone gets at least 2500 calories a day, we're just distributing it to some places (America, and other western countries) more than others.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 4, 2016)

tbh no genocide or mass killimg is needed, the west just needs to change our habits and stop overcinsuming and throwing stuff away


----------



## Isabella (Jul 4, 2016)

Soraru said:


> instead of killing people, how about we put them in space? build artificial mini planets?
> 
> im pretty sure with the technology we have and continue to make, we can make a planet.
> its only if those rich elites even have the morality to put their funds into something progressive.
> but im pretty sure for them, it would be easier to just "kill people"



that isn't possible but one can dream. we have discovered tons of exoplanets tho that may be habitable for life. they're too far away atm but scientists are trying to find ways to fuel the long journey for spacecrafts to be able to go first. asteroids have resources that we'll be able to use as basically a fuel station so we can eventually venture out of the solar system (which is v difficult in the first place) i hope it'll happen during our lifetime.



visibleghost said:


> tbh no genocide or mass killimg is needed, the west just needs to change our habits and stop overcinsuming and throwing stuff away


i don't think overpopulation is that related to over consuming? if anything the poorest countries have the largest populations.


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 4, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> Why kill the poor when the rich almost always use more resources?


yeah but there is more poor ppl than rich 

and when I men poor I mean ppl that are in a really really bad condition

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miii said:


> How about we don't kill people and, instead, change how we produce and distribute resources? We're currently producing enough food to ensure that everyone gets at least 2500 calories a day, we're just distributing it to some places (America, and other western countries) more than others.



that won't help reduce overpopulation, tho


----------



## Miii (Jul 4, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> yeah but there is more poor ppl than rich
> 
> and when I men poor I mean ppl that are in a really really bad condition
> 
> ...



Changing how we produce resources (trying to eliminate waste, using more environmentally friendly packaging, shipment methods and energy sources) and distributing resources (like food and medicine) better would negate a lot of the effects of overpopulation we're seeing today, though, such as starvation, people dying of preventable diseases, and pollution.


----------



## Amilee (Jul 4, 2016)

its not a space problem, its a resources problem tbh. 
but obv money is more important than anything so we will never solve this


----------



## SugardewVillage (Nov 30, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Restrict how many children someone can have
> 
> I think 2 max lmao



China already did it, you're too late.


----------



## KingKyle (Nov 30, 2016)

Maybe ban marriage/or you-know-what for a while untill the population deceases?


----------



## SugardewVillage (Nov 30, 2016)

stop people from having any children at all and only allow very few families to have kids

- - - Post Merge - - -



KingKyle said:


> Maybe ban marriage/or you-know-what for a while untill the population deceases?



Banning marriage won't reduce the population, you can still have kids without being married.


----------



## KingKyle (Nov 30, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> stop people from having any children at all and only allow very few families to have kids
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



That's why I said ban you-know-what(s word)


----------



## Tao (Nov 30, 2016)

KingKyle said:


> That's why I said ban you-know-what(s word)



S word?

Septorhinoplasty?


----------



## KingKyle (Nov 30, 2016)

Tao said:


> S word?
> 
> Septorhinoplasty?



Starts with S. 3 letter word. Male and female


----------



## Flare (Nov 30, 2016)

Is it Sit?


----------



## Tao (Nov 30, 2016)

KingKyle said:


> Starts with S. 3 letter word. Male and female



Sabbulonarium? Sacramentarianism? Saurophagous? Saw?


----------



## tae (Nov 30, 2016)

sex. sex. sex. sex. sex. sex. sex. sex.


----------



## seliph (Nov 30, 2016)

KingKyle said:


> Maybe ban you-know-what for a while untill the population deceases?



*gay eyerolling*


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 30, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> China already did it, you're too late.



Why the hell did you bump this thread?


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 30, 2016)

8) make people take extensive tests and courses before having kids.


----------



## ams (Nov 30, 2016)

Wait for inevitable nuclear war?


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm not overly concerned about the bumping of the thread if there's still discussion value present, but please stick to the topic and chill with the irrelevant posts.  If you're actually confused about someone's meaning and require clarification, send them a PM instead of completely derailing the thread. 

Thanks!


----------



## Horus (Nov 30, 2016)

Genocide.


----------



## SnakeEater (Nov 30, 2016)

We'd need to make housing and food production more efficient. The creation of artificial food would be cool.


----------



## BreakingPrism (Nov 30, 2016)

The best way of getting rid of villagers in your town is to ignore them with a new character introduce yourself then ignore the ones you want to move but if you ignore them when you talked to them before then it will take longer. Hitting or making friends slows down the time.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 30, 2016)

Kill the Duggars.


----------



## N a t (Nov 30, 2016)

I don't think there's a solution that everyone could ever agree on. We should probably just live it up while we can.


----------



## tae (Nov 30, 2016)

giant meteor 2k17.


----------



## N a t (Nov 30, 2016)

eun said:


> giant meteor 2k17.



No, it has to be December 31st this year. 2k16 is going out with a bang. Something to top all of the other awful things that came with this year.


----------



## tae (Nov 30, 2016)

Petey Piranha said:


> No, it has to be December 31st this year. 2k16 is going out with a bang. Something to top all of the other awful things that came with this year.



no i want my birthday to happen. meteor can hit AFTER january 9th ok.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 30, 2016)

eun said:


> giant meteor 2k17.



yes please

- - - Post Merge - - -



eun said:


> no i want my birthday to happen. meteor can hit AFTER january 9th ok.



better if it hits at 12AM on jan 9th


----------



## N a t (Nov 30, 2016)

eun said:


> no i want my birthday to happen. meteor can hit AFTER january 9th ok.



Everybody should just celebrate their birthday later or early then. 2k16 is the best year for the end of the world imo.


----------



## wassop (Nov 30, 2016)

i don't have an exact opinion but it does bother me when i see very large families because of this issue. i guess we should educate and encourage birth control and less children . as for resources i would think switching to eco-friendly power and cutting down on animal farming a little bit to use the land for growing food because you get more that way and we can help feed more people.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 30, 2016)

Taiko said:


> better if it hits at 12AM on jan 9th



January 19 would be a good day for it to hit.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Dec 1, 2016)

Abortion, education, birth control. In a oversimplified nutshell


----------



## Dim (Dec 1, 2016)

Petey Piranha said:


> No, it has to be December 31st this year. 2k16 is going out with a bang. Something to top all of the other awful things that came with this year.


in that case we'll need TWO giant meteors


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 1, 2016)

simple, introduce cannibalism


----------



## Jawile (Dec 1, 2016)

Strong supporter of the 1-child only rule. Sorry you cant have as many kids as you want we just have too many people and can't keep expanding at this rate


----------



## Corrie (Dec 1, 2016)

Have less children, though I'm sure a lot of people are going that route anyway.


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 1, 2016)

Kill anyone that has done something bad instead of giving them like permanent chain or whatever also making the limit to 1 child (these people that have like 7 calm down woman) but you can adopt however many you want. That's all I can think of rn


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 1, 2016)

This is my personal opinion, but I believe that birthrates in more developed nations (such as Japan, Germany, Italy, and South Korea) should rise, as an aging population isn't good either. However, for the developing nations with high birth rates, I think that birth control should just become more available.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 1, 2016)

Zombies.


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 1, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Zombies.



If that was real life I'd probably kms
Wait I would become one too then
hmmm....


----------



## nintendoanna (Dec 1, 2016)

have a limit of how many kids u can have and who can have kids like there should be a test or smth ya know


----------



## Antonio (Dec 1, 2016)

Blow up one half of the world, that should solve the problem.


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 1, 2016)

Also this may sound very very mean/harsh, but if you have a kid that has a severe and I mean severe disability like can't perform life's main things without help (like eating or putting on clothes by themselves, etc. and I don't mean like 3 year olds lmao I mean if they are at an age where they should be able to do it) or talk/communicate, you should probably let them go. If I was one of them I'd honestly rather kms than live life like that. Idk my opinion that would help population b/c what is the point to holding on to people like that can't do anything by themselves and have nothing to give to society....


----------



## kayleee (Dec 1, 2016)

Neuter people


----------



## Mints (Dec 1, 2016)

adopting instead of having your own?? lol idk but the purge is a great idea for this


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Dec 1, 2016)

I read a book about a corrupt world where third children are banned (called, "Among the Hidden"), and I must say it will give you a new perspective if you think the children limits are a great idea.


----------



## Tao (Dec 1, 2016)

Potential parents should have to compete in some sort of trial, let's call it the 'Thunderdome'. They'll fight other potential parents to the death and if they win, they have earned the right to have a baby.

If parents who didn't compete or win in the Thunderdome have a baby anyway, the parents are executed and their baby is sent away to 'baby island' where the baby must fight among the other children for survival. If they make it to the age of 18, they can come back, they've proven themselves.

Should one of the babies survive and decide to put an end the corrupt system that lead to the execution of their parents via an orgy of action movie explosions and gunfights, that's the signal that we're no longer overpopulated and it's safe to have casual unprotected sex again.



Alternatively, sex helmets from Demolition Man.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Dec 2, 2016)

Easy. Declare people competent enough to care for a child through a civics test. No pass, no child. Of course, the test would just weed out the abusive people. Also, make sure people can afford to have a kid. 
that way we know the kid is cared for. child neglect and abuse is terrible.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Dec 2, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> Easy. Declare people competent enough to care for a child through a civics test. No pass, no child. Of course, the test would just weed out the abusive people. Also, make sure people can afford to have a kid.
> that way we know the kid is cared for. child neglect and abuse is terrible.



Wouldn't work out though. Lots of people can afford children but circumstances change. There's no guarantees. You don't know if your child would be disabled, have special needs, ill health. You don't know if you will become unwell tomorrow and give up work or lose your job or become disabled yourself. 
Plenty of abusive people would just play the system like they do already, there's no way to know whether somebody would be 'competent' enough to look after a child until they actually have one.

As for the solution, I have no idea. It's the lack of recourses that are the problem. In this area there is a big housing shortage, so many people are on the streets. It was only a couple of days ago a homeless person was found frozen to death 10 minutes from where I live. You can take them food and blankets but on the coldest night of the year when they're sleeping in a doorway it won't always cut it  incredibly sad


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 2, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Kill everyone. Or make the Purge real. When a species is over populated we usually hunt it and try to use it for stuff. So I mean Soylent Green anyone?



Still this, also why was this brought out of the depths?


----------



## Akira-chan (Dec 2, 2016)

Purge/ Hunger games. Also I agree with like a test to prove if parents can have kids. Like for real some parents don't even deserve kids????????? pls


----------



## Trundle (Dec 2, 2016)

Akira-chan said:


> Purge/ Hunger games. Also I agree with like a test to prove if parents can have kids. Like for real some parents don't even deserve kids????????? pls



So you're basically saying you want the government to control what people do with their bodies.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 2, 2016)

the solution?  two words:

get your ass to Mars...


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 2, 2016)

Enforce strict procreation laws. Invent more useful method of contraception. Limit parents to one child per family. 

Start WW3. Rebuild and create a nation ruled by a dictator. Divide the nation into 13 cities and have them each specialise in a specific resource. Teach them that the dictator is a god and can whisk away the children of any district in a heart beat via enforcing a game from which 24 children enter and battle it out until only one stands.

- - - Post Merge - - -



L. Lawliet said:


> Easy. Declare people competent enough to care for a child through a civics test. No pass, no child. Of course, the test would just weed out the abusive people. Also, make sure people can afford to have a kid.
> that way we know the kid is cared for. child neglect and abuse is terrible.



This wouldn't work, nor does it make sense. Merely having a test that shows us who are the people fit for parenting does nothing. People would still conceive and have accidental children, of which they would still grow up and likely do the same as their parents. 

What you said doesn't tackle overpopulation, it just benefits those that are the result of overpopulation. Not addressing the problem at all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mints said:


> adopting instead of having your own?? lol idk but the purge is a great idea for this



I can't stand this argument. "Why conceive a child, your own genes and heritage, when you can just adopt some random kid that's the result of someone's bad mistake(s)?"


----------



## okaimii (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm not sure if we're ever going to deal with overpopulation because it's impossible for people to agree on one solution. However I do think that limiting how many children a family can have can be a realistic option.


----------



## Akira-chan (Dec 2, 2016)

Jarrad said:


> I can't stand this argument. "Why conceive a child, your own genes and heritage, when you can just adopt some random kid that's the result of someone's bad mistake(s)?"




Well i mean you can like, ya know, not like, add to the population and improve a child's life???? Rather than having them suffer in foster homes and adoption houses???????? _I dunno_


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 2, 2016)

Akira-chan said:


> Well i mean you can like, ya know, not like, add to the population and improve a child's life???? Rather than having them suffer in foster homes and adoption houses???????? _I dunno_



It's human nature for people to want to create their own biological children. People who adopt deserve a lot of respect, but it's not really something you can force.


----------



## hamster (Dec 2, 2016)

the government puts chemicals in our water supplies to turn us all gay


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 2, 2016)

Ekcriptia said:


> the government puts chemicals in our water supplies to turn us all gay



nuuu I like being straight ;-;


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 2, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> nuuu I like being straight ;-;



I'm bi but I'd have to agree. We shouldn't force a sexuality on people.


----------



## himeki (Dec 2, 2016)

natural selection


----------



## nami26 (Dec 2, 2016)

I think using Antarctica is an idea, but its not completely ready yet for mass human population. I mean, look at McMurdo Station. its a tiny little town on the coast of the land mass, and people somehow can survive there in heated bubble tents. I think its worth a shot.

and if there is an apocalypse on earth, Mars and the Moon are out there at our disposal.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 3, 2016)

himeki said:


> natural selection



Obviously doesn't work.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 4, 2016)

Guys. All the world's population could fit in Texas.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 4, 2016)

Eliminate the bottom 10% or use the money that people spend on fixing the planet and use it to try to inhabit other planets like Mars or Venus or the Moon even.


----------



## bigger34 (Dec 4, 2016)

Definitely limit the amount of children a family can have.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 4, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Eliminate the bottom 10% or use the money that people spend on fixing the planet and use it to try to inhabit other planets like Mars or Venus or the Moon even.



How about eliminating the top 10% and spreading their money around instead?


----------



## Bilaz (Dec 5, 2016)

Call in the Dutch. If they can turn a sea into a new province they can turn an ocean into a new continent, lol.


----------

